# High, murky water and full moon nights



## gnappi (Jun 10, 2017)

Boy, it's been tough freshwater fishing here in So. Fla. since the rains and full moon. The water is high, dirty, and moving where it's normally clear and still. I'm starting to believe the fish feeding at night stories too, they're not even looking at my presentations.

Anyone in So. Fla. having a different (or same) experience?


----------



## Johnny (Jun 10, 2017)

when the fishing is slow,
Drive up to the Glades and get you some pythons !!
they thrive in high, warm, dark and muddy waters.




.


----------

